# My first planted tank- 3g eclipse (**PICS**)



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

**Got the pictures working I think


And before anyone points it out...my java fern isn't buried in the gravel. It's tied to a small piece of drift wood and just barely buried at all.

I plan on starting to dose ferts soon. Any ideas ideas on a good schedule? I'd like to stick to simple liquid ferts (preferably seachem products).

Also my current parameters are:

Nitrate: 0ppm
Nitrite: .5ppm
GH: 75ppm
KH: ~200ppm
PH: 7.8-8.0

Any suggestions on how to lower my KH and PH a bit?


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

Good start. Although that 110 lamp socket looks dangerous to me there!


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

I just added it after I scrapped it from an old light fixture. I used some sort of epoxy based putty called quiksteel to hold it in place. The stuff is ridiculously strong so i'm pretty sure it's safe from falling. I'm gunna add some sort of a bracket soon just for insurance. I plan to cover it in some tubing to protect it from condensation.

Should that be a bit safer?


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

A good start. Looks good. but if I may, I would like to try and talk you into looking at dry ferts.
Here is a good link as to why.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/water-parameters/21944-_dosing-regimes_.html

And here is a good link for dosing.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/water-parameters/21944-_dosing-regimes_.html

Joe


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info Joetee. I might reconsider dry ferts. Where can i find most of those fertilizers at?


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

Can anyone identify the two plants in the middle directly behind the drift wood. I can't get a great shot of them but if it's needed i might move my tank and take a picture from the side. They both appear to be some kind of sword, esp the one on the left


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd look into an outdoor lamp socket for that bulb myself. They're a black rubberized material that makes somewhat of a seal around the bulb. Home depot has them for a few bucks.

I'd watch to see how warm the tank crossmember gets as well.

Other than that you have a cool looking little tank going. A smaller grain gravel or just sand may give the illusion of it being a larger tank.


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments Jinx. I know exactly what socket your talking about so i'll probably pick one up in the next couple of days. Will the bulb itself be okay as far as condensation goes?

I think my LFS has eco complete and black fluorite. One of the two will definitely be used in the future.


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

Update: 12/3/08

I received my Marselia m. today from a member here. He gave me a lot of the plant; so much that I could only use about a 1/3 of it! Thanks Ghazanfar!

I just got done planting (which was a pain) so mind the cloudy water. Ill take more pictures tonight or tomorrow when it clears up a good bit. 

Time to let it grow out a bit. I'll keep updating every few days. Let me know what you think!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I Bought a plant in a tube at Petco labled Argentina Sword. It looked like yours, after some searching I learned it was better suited for terariums. It lived okay under water, took them out to make room. I had an amazon sword that was groing fast an big. Swords are cute when small, the amazon is gone to after it took over half my 29 gal with no sign of slowing.

Ferns look nice tied to wood, the roots will grow and hang down.


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info Brion. That "argentina sword" (or whatever) actually came from petco so chances are it's the same one you had. I guess i'll replace mine in the future since it's not a true aquatic plant.

I'm currently thinking about yanking out the crypts on the right and replacing them with a midground like downoi when I switch my substrate. I'm also going to get rid of the sword but I need ideas for a new small-leafed background plant.


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

Update: 12/7/08

Well I know not too many people are following this tank but for the few that are I want to keep updating it. It's been 5 days since I planted the Marselia and I'm noticing some new growth already. A few leaves turned yellow and are probably going to die off but thats expected. 

I can't seem to get the front of my tank clean/clear and every time I try to I scratch it because it's acrylic. Over my xmas break I plan on buying a 5.5g AGA. I'm going to basically start over and do it right. I'm going to get eco complete substrate, the tom rapids mini canister, and i'll build my own hood with about 20-25w under it. Until then i'll keep this tank updated. Any suggestions are welcome.

FTS


New Growth


New Growth


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Good start


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Good start


thanks!


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

update: 12/10/08

it's been one week since i planted the marselia and im already noticing some good growth. everything else is growing pretty steadily too, especially the crypts. not much else has changed. 

the glare on the front of this tank is just killing me. that and i keep scratching it by accident. this is why i'm about 90% i'll be getting a 5.5g aga in about a week  this tank just isn't quite how i want it so a fresh start will be nice.

anyways it's picture time:

some new growth



more growth



FTS


----------

